# Untitled



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

((Haha, I can never think of titles for things. SO! This is a story I'm making as I go along about my pets, but as humans. It takes place in a really ambiguous time...let's just say it's a fairy tale, sorta. There's magic, and it basically takes place in medieval times. Just to avoid anachronisms, let's just say it's a different world. Like how Middle-earth is a different world.))

*Prologue*​
Kaida was always a spoiled boy. Unlike most cliché princes you hear about, though, he hadn’t let it go too far to his head. He enjoyed visiting the villages in the kingdom, sometimes giving a handful of gold coins to families he’d acquainted himself with. A lot of his family lived there in his castle: his father, of course, King Ralph; Ralph’s sister and brother-in-law, Delilah and Aaron; their son, Leo; and a distant family member named Maria. She often patrolled the castle, not showing herself to guests. The prince thought she was a bit strange, actually—wherever he was, if he looked carefully, he could see her watching, lurking in the shadows.
“Prince,” an older man stepped into the boy’s quarters, waiting for permission to enter any further.
“Ah, Alfred,” a teen dressed in deep blue robes jumped to his feet, brushing off his knees. The old man flinched at this—the boy appeared to have been painting, and his hands were stained with pigment. “I was hoping you’d appear. Come in.”
“Your Highness, you have a perfectly good easel to paint on. Why risk blemishing the floors?” Alfred frowned.
The prince took on a thoughtful look. He put a finger on his chin, looking at the ceiling with contemplative eyes. He finally spoke. “Simply because.” he shrugged. Alfred sighed.
“Because why?”
“Just...because.” the boy shrugged again. “Look,” he bent to pick up the canvas, turning toward his servant with a flourish. “Tell me what you think!”
Alfred hummed, squinting as he gazed at the work. “I’m not one for the arts, typically, but it does look rather nice.” It was a painting of the king’s beloved goldfish pond in the garden. Splashes of white and orange burned against the bright blue of the fountain’s water. “You should show Jade; she has more an eye for art than I.”
“Okay!” the prince dashed out the door before the servant could get a word in edgewise.
Alfred sighed, watching the boy run out. With a roll of his eyes, he noticed the young prince was barefoot once again. “Oh, wait!” he remembered what he came to do. “Your Highness, your father is hosting a feast tonight and he wants you to be ready by dusk!” The servant crossed his arms as the prince waved in acknowledgement down the corridor. Alfred had no idea how his sons dealt with this boy. They were greater men than he.

((In Word that looks real short, but I'm not sure how big it is here. Anyway, I know the writing isn't very good...my artistic muse seems to have left me since high school began. OH, also, before I forget: this 'Jade' person mentioned near the end has a little sibling. Should it be a boy or a girl? The pet they are inspired by was a PetCo baby betta and it died before I could accurately sex it, but I was almost kinda sort of pretty sure that it was a girl. But you guys can decide! BOY OR GIRL? DUN DUN DUNNNN))


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

((Also, there will be a picture or two of my favorite scene per chapter. I just need to get my stupid tablet back...*grumblegrumble*))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love your story! I'm looking forward to reading more.


----------

